# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  توی مهندسی نفت  ... دانشگاه تهران و شریف و ابادان چه فرقی با هم دارن؟؟؟؟؟

## Bl4Ck_96

من توی انتخاب رشته ها میبینم   بعضیا  با یه رتبه ی شبیه هم توی منطقه 2 یکی رفته  ابادن  ... یکی رفته تهران...

میشه بگین فرق این دوتا چیه؟  یعنی کدوم سطحش بالاتره؟



یه سوال دیگه اینکه اگه تو دانشگاه تهران بخونی بعدش مستقیم میری سرکار  مثل دانشگاه ابادان؟

----------


## nikra

اگه منظورتون بورسیه هستش که فک کنم دانشگاه صنعت نفت که تو تهران وابادان هست بورسیه میکنه وفک کنم به دانشجوهای معدل بالاش از همون اول حقوق میده

----------


## Bl4Ck_96

> اگه منظورتون بورسیه هستش که فک کنم دانشگاه صنعت نفت که تو تهران وابادان هست بورسیه میکنه وفک کنم به دانشجوهای معدل بالاش از همون اول حقوق میده


م

معدل دبیرستان یا دانشگاه؟

پس یعنی بعد از تموم شدن تحصیلات  مستقیم میبره سر کار دیگ؟

----------


## nikra

معدل دانشگاه! معدل دبیرستان به چه دردشون میخوره؟من کسیو میشناسم با معدل کتبی 10 برق صنعت نفت قبول شد .بله فک میکنم اگه بشه بورسیه شد وقوانین عوض نشه از نظرکار مشکلی نیست....

----------


## Alfredo

دانشگاه صنعت نفت مادر رشته نفت حساب میشه و آینده کاری فارغ التحصیل های این دانشگاه به مراتب بیشتر از دانشگاه های  دیگه دارای این رشته هستش.بورسیه هم تو چند سال پیش اطمینان بود بهش ولی تو  سال های اخیر کسایی بودن که بورسیه باشن ولی بهشون گفته شده باشه فعلا نمی تونن استخدام بشن.
از نظر سختی دروس دانشگاهی  مهندسی نفت جزو رشته های متوسط رو به آسونه.

----------


## parastuu

> دانشگاه صنعت نفت مادر رشته نفت حساب میشه و آینده کاری فارغ التحصیل های این دانشگاه به مراتب بیشتر از دانشگاه های  دیگه دارای این رشته هستش.بورسیه هم تو چند سال پیش اطمینان بود بهش ولی تو  سال های اخیر کسایی بودن که بورسیه باشن ولی بهشون گفته شده باشه فعلا نمی تونن استخدام بشن.
> از نظر سختی دروس دانشگاهی  مهندسی نفت جزو رشته های متوسط رو به آسونه.


واقعا بوده بورسیه باشنو استخدام نشن؟؟
من میخواستم واسه ارشد ابزاردقیق برم اونجا،واقعا نمیشه اطمینان کرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Alfredo

> واقعا بوده بورسیه باشنو استخدام نشن؟؟
> من میخواستم واسه ارشد ابزاردقیق برم اونجا،واقعا نمیشه اطمینان کرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*این گفته ی دوستم بود.داداش دوستم نفت ابادان بورسیه شده بود .خود دوستمم نفت ابادان رو اورده بود.جدیدا اینجوری شده
*

----------


## parastuu

> *این گفته ی دوستم بود.داداش دوستم نفت ابادان بورسیه شده بود .خود دوستمم نفت ابادان رو اورده بود.جدیدا اینجوری شده
> *


چه بد ،به هر چی فکر می کنم میپره!!:yahoo (19):
دوستاتون درسشون تموم شده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Alfredo

> چه بد ،به هر چی فکر می کنم میپره!!:yahoo (19):
> دوستاتون درسشون تموم شده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*داداش ایشون که چند سال پیش تموم شده بود..خودایشون هم امسال
شمااگه برین بخونین و جزو رتبه های فوق برتر باشین حتما بورس میشین تضمینی..به نظر من حتما داداش ایشون رتبه متوسط بوده تو دانشگاه نفت که بوریسشو انجام ندادن..*

----------


## parastuu

> *داداش ایشون که چند سال پیش تموم شده بود..خودایشون هم امسال
> شمااگه برین بخونین و جزو رتبه های فوق برتر باشین حتما بورس میشین تضمینی..به نظر من حتما داداش ایشون رتبه متوسط بوده تو دانشگاه نفت که بوریسشو انجام ندادن..*


واسه ارشد رشته ما فقط رتبه ی 1 تا 12 قبول میشن پس احتمالا تضمین بدن که اینقد کم ورمیدارن، به نظرتون اینطور نیست؟

----------


## Alfredo

> واسه ارشد رشته ما فقط رتبه ی 1 تا 12 قبول میشن پس احتمالا تضمین بدن که اینقد کم ورمیدارن، به نظرتون اینطور نیست؟


می دونم..شاید..احتمالش هست

----------


## mahsa92

دختر همكار مامانم با رتبه ٥٧ نفت خوند بورسيه هم بود كلي هم پز ميدادن بهترين خوابگاه با كلي تشريفات و حساااابي بريز و بپاش
الان كه درسش تموم شده ميگن كه فعلا نياز به استخدام جديد نداريم ولي اگههه خواستيم استخدام كنيم اولويت با شماس


Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk

----------

